# Scriptwriter -racehorse



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Apparently this horse is headed for Kirby sales on Friday.  Anyone know anything about it (as in why)?


----------



## FinalFurlong (4 June 2013)

Doesn't say anything on twitter apart from one tweet about it being 'shameful and disgraceful' that the horse is going to the 'bin end' sales from someone who I dont follow on twitter/haven't heard of in the racing world. 

Twitter is a great source for racing news


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

I know the person who tweeted, so consider it to be reliable info.


----------



## Caledonia (4 June 2013)

http://www.harrisonandhetherington.co.uk/general/sale-catalogues/


----------



## FinalFurlong (4 June 2013)

I didn't look who it was just read it from a search, but yes im sure its reliable.

God knows why a horse like that has ended up at those sales!!


----------



## FinalFurlong (4 June 2013)

If I could i'd go buy the poor chap


----------



## amage (4 June 2013)

Very peculiar. Even if desperate to be rid of him Ascot sales only around the corner.


----------



## Cuffey (4 June 2013)

Being sold by the owner
Finished racing in April after a long campaign
http://www.racingpost.com/horses/ho...=horse_race_record&bottomHorseTabs=horse_form

Kirkby Stephen will be full of people buying a cob or maybe a trotter to trade at Appleby
I cannot see any interest in a TB except by the meat man


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Christ cuffey....


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Realistically, how much can he expect to go for?


----------



## justabob (4 June 2013)

I am horrified, I am local to the owner trainer of this horse and know people that have horses in training with her daughter-in-law. It could not be a worse sale for a horse as it is Appleby Fair week, why can they not just have the horse put down with dignity at home FGS. He has won £100,000 and owes them nothing.


----------



## FinalFurlong (4 June 2013)

For the meat man, not very much at all, couple of hundred?  

Someone nice might take pity and buy him though especially if its someone who knows about him through racing


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Will contact racehorse rehabillitation tomorrow.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Will contact racehorse rehabillitation tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good idea. I hope he gets a home. I suppose the meat man won't be the worst that could happen to him, but not far above it. Poor boy.


----------



## 3bh (4 June 2013)

justabob said:



			I am horrified, I am local to the owner trainer of this horse and know people that have horses in training with her daughter-in-law. It could not be a worse sale for a horse as it is Appleby Fair week, why can they not just have the horse put down with dignity at home FGS. He has won £100,000 and owes them nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Justabob - do you know him? Should he be PTS (ie is he currently suffering an injury/illness that has forced retirement) or does he have the prospect of a nice retirement ahead of him, if the right person came along?


----------



## Goldenstar (4 June 2013)

justabob said:



			I am horrified, I am local to the owner trainer of this horse and know people that have horses in training with her daughter-in-law. It could not be a worse sale for a horse as it is Appleby Fair week, why can they not just have the horse put down with dignity at home FGS. He has won £100,000 and owes them nothing.
		
Click to expand...

It's appalling poor old boy he deserves so much more lets hope someone decent gets him out of there.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 June 2013)

Going by his race history I would say he was injured. Raced all year round, last raced at the start of April so 2 months on an injury will be far less noticable and the horse will probably trot up sound. Plus at a sale like that no horse will be being blood/drug tested where as they would at Ascot. 

I sincerely hope he finds a nice home!


----------



## Holly Hocks (4 June 2013)

I've just seen this on FB... I am so tempted to go, but really really can't have another one.  Shame on the owner.


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Shame indeed. For the amount they'll get for him, they should shoot him at home. It absolutely stinks!!


----------



## Honeylight (4 June 2013)

Is he still owned by the Wylie's?


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

No, owned by A Slack, and trained by Evelyn Slack.


----------



## justabob (4 June 2013)

3bh said:



			Justabob - do you know him? Should he be PTS (ie is he currently suffering an injury/illness that has forced retirement) or does he have the prospect of a nice retirement ahead of him, if the right person came along?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is 3bh the sale he is entered in is a sale for coloured cobs during Appleby Fair week, and with the best will in the world there will not be many people there interested in a horse such as Scriptwriter. I do know of this horse as he is local to me, I do not know about his health. The seller is well known for dumping their used horses at the worst sales to just get rid of them and the chances of the right person coming along to that sale is slim. It is a bun fight there, he will be traumatised.


----------



## Caledonia (4 June 2013)

Nope, owned by Slack. They've done this before, sent through crap sales.


----------



## ihatework (4 June 2013)

amymay said:



			No, owned by A Slack, and trained by Evelyn Slack.
		
Click to expand...

They should be completely and utterly ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Goldenstar (4 June 2013)

For all he's done and won he deserves at the very least to be lead round the corner at home and be PTS.
This sort of thing really gets to me.


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Admin - this will make a good feature for next week. You never know messrs Slack may like to explain their actions.......


----------



## justabob (4 June 2013)

I have just tried to ring them, they are not answering, I just think that they should be aware that their welfare for a bloody good horse at the end of his racing life is unexceptable. They might as well just take him to Appleby and have him thrashed up and down the road along with the rest of the poor horses.


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Phoned the the Slack's justabob??


----------



## justabob (4 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Phoned the the Slack's justabob??
		
Click to expand...

Yes AM. I know them.........I am ashamed to say.


----------



## amage (4 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			For all he's done and won he deserves at the very least to be lead round the corner at home and be PTS.
This sort of thing really gets to me.
		
Click to expand...

Even if they wouldn't do this they could ring the meat man and get him picked up direct. He doesn't need to be put through a lousy sale.


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Thanks for doing that JAB. They stand to gain nothing by sending him there. A bullet at home would be a kindness.


----------



## justabob (4 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Thanks for doing that JAB. They stand to gain nothing by sending him there. A bullet at home would be a kindness.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling he wont be there as I have ranted on my FB  and I know lots of people locally. I will keep ring though.


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Well good for you. I simply can't get my head around what they're doing.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (4 June 2013)

He is the pretty wee dudeon the right with the red bandages and red colours.

http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?containerid=16368318339&pictureid=16368322878


----------



## Amymay (4 June 2013)

Such a pretty lad.


----------



## starryeyed (4 June 2013)

oh god, how sad


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Did you manage to get through last night Justabob??


----------



## slumdog (5 June 2013)

Poor lad, shame he's so far away


----------



## BBH (5 June 2013)

This is exactly why so many are against racing. Totally disposable despite having done his all for the owner.

Not good PR at all IMO.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

BBH said:



			This is exactly why so many are against racing. Totally disposable despite having done his all for the owner.

Not good PR at all IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Did you manage to get through last night Justabob??
		
Click to expand...

No AM, it got too late, I am phoning lunch time when they will be in. I will let you know.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

justabob said:



			No AM, it got too late, I am phoning lunch time when they will be in. I will let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.

I've emailed TRC, hoping they may be able to help.


----------



## Kimmib (5 June 2013)

Hi, there's a lady on twitter trying to buy him privately and has organised a home at an ex racehorse sanctuary. She is struggling to contact the owners so if anyone can help please let me know and I'll pass on. Thanks


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Think the same lady has just contacted me.  Do you know which sanctuary and if she's spoken to them to confirm a space is available??


----------



## hayinamanger (5 June 2013)

This is truly shameful.  

Kimmib, that would be a perfect outcome, I hope it happens.


----------



## Kimmib (5 June 2013)

Yes it's all confirmed, everything is sorted just need to contact the owners. It's called New Beginnings.


----------



## blossom69 (5 June 2013)

New Beginnings Horse have offered him a permanent retirement home and there are alot trying to contact the owner and the auction centre to buy him before sale. Terrible story but fingers crossed it will be a fabulous retirement home for him. So many are involved on twitter in saving him - thankfully.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Kimmib said:



			Yes it's all confirmed, everything is sorted just need to contact the owners. It's called New Beginnings.
		
Click to expand...

If you PM Justabob, they may be able to help you with a contact for the owners.


----------



## Suechoccy (5 June 2013)

Good luck with saving him from going to what another poster describes as a bin-end sales.  Worst way, euthanasia at home and body to meat man would be preferable, the horse would know nothing and the owner would get about as much money for the body as for putting him through sales.  Poor sod.  £100,000 winnings.  Disgusting.

I hope H&H takes such cases up in their magazine, or involve a celeb to speak out against such practises, e.g. Clare Balding.

if you can't get hold of owner, what about contacting trainer?  He may still be at trainer's yard.

New Beginnings website: http://www.newbeginningshorses.org.uk


----------



## Kimmib (5 June 2013)

Their number is available via google and i know a lot of people are outraged so they probably won't be answering as I imagine they've received a number of calls about the situation!


----------



## Mocksure (5 June 2013)

I am working with Cathryn to secure the purchase of Scriptwriter and can confirm that a sanctuary place has been arranged.

Attempts to contact Evelyn Slack this morning have proved unsuccessful.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Thanks Mockshure.  It's fantastic to hear that efforts are being made to secure this horses future.

Please let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## hayinamanger (5 June 2013)

The owners are going to be extremely peed off by all the attention, I just hope they will do the right thing by this horse.

I will gladly make a financial contribution if it will help.


----------



## Cuffey (5 June 2013)

Thanks guys suspect he may now not appear--I will be there but unable to take him myself.
The fact that he was in the catalogue which comes on line may well have saved him
When they appear in late entries you dont have a chance to research what is in front of you or many auctions do not put entries out in advance.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

hayinamanger said:



			The owners are going to be extremely peed off by all the attention, I just hope they will do the right thing by this horse.
		
Click to expand...

Probably - but if it makes them think about their actions (this is not the first of theirs (as I understand it) to be sent off like this), some good may come of it.

I will gladly make a financial contribution if it will help.[/QUOTE]

Me too.


----------



## linzibingbong (5 June 2013)

i hope this trooper of a horse gets a good home to enjoy his retirment, lets face it he deserves it 

 and yes i do hope horse and hound take this story further.

 not all race hore trainers are like this he just gives racing a bad name!!!! this horse started off with godolphin !!!! he has done everything hehas been asked and gone that extra mile, he has worked hard. when your grandad retires will you throw him in the 'bin' too??!!!


----------



## merrymeasure (5 June 2013)

linzibingbong said:



			i hope this trooper of a horse gets a good home to enjoy his retirment, lets face it he deserves it 

 and yes i do hope horse and hound take this story further.

 not all race hore trainers are like this he just gives racing a bad name!!!! this horse started off with godolphin !!!! he has done everything hehas been asked and gone that extra mile, he has worked hard. when your grandad retires will you throw him in the 'bin' too??!!! 

Click to expand...

Exactly! New Beginnings will be a wonderful home for him. They also have Mr. McGoldrick. I hope they get him, poor lad.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

merrymeasure said:



			Exactly! New Beginnings will be a wonderful home for him. They also have Mr. McGoldrick. I hope they get him, poor lad. 

Click to expand...

Looks like there may be some progress.  

What do you know about New Beginnings Merry??


----------



## dixiefee (5 June 2013)

Mocksure said:



			I am working with Cathryn to secure the purchase of Scriptwriter and can confirm that a sanctuary place has been arranged.

Attempts to contact Evelyn Slack this morning have proved unsuccessful.
		
Click to expand...

When they go to a sanctuary what exactly happens to them?

Do you retrain and foster out or just let them munch grass for life?


----------



## dixiefee (5 June 2013)

dixiefee said:



			When they go to a sanctuary what exactly happens to them?

Do you retrain and foster out or just let them munch grass for life?
		
Click to expand...

Ive just read the website. 
Hopefully Scriptwriter will be able to be retrained and enjoy his plenty years left.
I was preparing for a road trip myself but hopefully the big man won't need to make the journey to the auction now.


----------



## Flora (5 June 2013)

Where abouts is ' New Beginnings'?


----------



## dixiefee (5 June 2013)

Flora said:



			Where abouts is ' New Beginnings'?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.newbeginningshorses.org.uk/

York


----------



## Clodagh (5 June 2013)

I hope it works and if it is successful any donations could be sent directly to New Beginnings. Even if it doesn't happen they would probably like donations anyway!
Please let us know how it goes?


----------



## Archangel (5 June 2013)

Brilliant news.  I presume that he will be handed over for a nominal sum (£1).  Seems only fair as the rescue are moving in (well done that rescue) to mop up after the owner has seen fit to bin the horse without securing his future.


----------



## dixiefee (5 June 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Brilliant news.  I presume that he will be handed over for a nominal sum (£1).  Seems only fair as the rescue are moving in (well done that rescue) to mop up after the owner has seen fit to bin the horse without securing his future.
		
Click to expand...

Don't presume, if they were sending him to a sale instead of giving him away for nothing they were obviously looking to squeeze a bit more money out of him....


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2013)

With all the bad rep they are getting over this they could try and save a little bit of face by handing him over.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Just spoken to Mr Slack, Sriptwriter is not going to the sale, I am not suprised as word has got around about their lack of any moral code. I have told him to ring me when they have made a decision, he said that there was talk of him going back to Darly...........highly unlikely, as I know someone who will take the horse on. I have PMd the person in question.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Hi ken slack here,,,we've taken the decision to retire scriptwriter whilst still sound,,we entered in sale to advertise ,,we were contacted this morning by two great people looking to retrain him and give him a new life after racing which is our aim with all our retired racehorses,,the horse is going back todarley to be retrained and I've forwarded the ladies details to them,,half the fee Darnley offered for him is going to a racing charity of sheik Mohammad's choice,,if the lady who started this thread and the twitter campaign had only contacted us before starting silly stories all this rubbish could of been avoided,,,we try very hard to find our horses new homes and meny are having a great life showing and competing at other disciplines ,,the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous and can not be recommended ,even then we put a reserve them at a price above x,,you know what I mean,,,good luck ken


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Mocksure said:



			I am working with Cathryn to secure the purchase of Scriptwriter and can confirm that a sanctuary place has been arranged.

Attempts to contact Evelyn Slack this morning have proved unsuccessful.
		
Click to expand...

I have made contact Mocksure and have PMd you my number, can you ring me.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Justabob,,I recommend you apologise,,the horse is going back to Darnley,,,and to infer we lack morals is not a slur I will not tolerate


----------



## martlin (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			,the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous and can not be recommended ,even then we put a reserve them at a price above x,,you know what I mean,,,good luck ken
		
Click to expand...

Aaaand you just shot yourself in the foot here - if they are not ''recommended'' and they are ''dangerous'', how is it morally right to send them to bin end sales? Why not take them directly to a slaughterhouse or even better, shoot them at home?


----------



## Goldenstar (5 June 2013)

I am so glad he is sound and his future is secure.


----------



## angrovestud (5 June 2013)

I find the fact that you would sell a Dangerous!  horse at a sale the most appalling thing to do are you saying then that Scriptwriter was Dangerous? you give owners a bad name.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Justabob,,I recommend you apologise,,the horse is going back to Darnley,,,and to infer we lack morals is not a slur I will tolerate,,,
		
Click to expand...

I beg to differ, by the mere virtue of the fact that he was entered in such a sale in the first place speaks volumes of your lack of morals.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Justabob,,as a result of entering we were contacted by two great people,entering and actually going is two different matters ,,now apologise and we can all move on


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Martin,,so you would rather kill your horse than give it a chance??


----------



## martlin (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Martin,,so you would rather kill your horse than give it a chance??
		
Click to expand...

It's Martlin, not martin, that's for starters.
And yes, a dangerous horse that is unlikely to find retraining easy and is likely to injure people in the process should not leave a race yard alive.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Hi ken slack here,,,we've taken the decision to retire scriptwriter whilst still sound,,we entered in sale to advertise ,,we were contacted this morning by two great people looking to retrain him and give him a new life after racing which is our aim with all our retired racehorses,,the horse is going back todarley to be retrained and I've forwarded the ladies details to them,,half the fee Darnley offered for him is going to a racing charity of sheik Mohammad's choice,,if the lady who started this thread and the twitter campaign had only contacted us before starting silly stories all this rubbish could of been avoided,,,we try very hard to find our horses new homes and meny are having a great life showing and competing at other disciplines ,,the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous and can not be recommended ,even then we put a reserve them at a price above x,,you know what I mean,,,good luck ken
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ken, many thanks for the update.  It's very, very good to hear that this lovely horse's future is now secure.  I'm very grateful for you posting on here to update us.

Most of us agree on here that all horses are deserving of the very best chance when their racing days are over.  Most of us also agree that sending a dangerous animal to market serves no one (apart from the person selling).  So yes, I think it's safe to say most of us would advocate a bullet.

Anyway - once again thanks for the update.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Justabob,,as a result of entering we were contacted by two great people,entering and actually going is two different matters ,,now apologise and we can all move on
		
Click to expand...

I would like to believe that you entered in that sale to generate an interest in the horse, but I dont, I think it is just a convenient excuse. Apologise............never.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Martin,,I believe everything deserves a chance ,just because its beyond my capabilitys does bot mean others couldn't achieve great results,,,any way we digress scriptwriter has a great life ahead of him and will probably end up with one of the great ladies who saw him advertised at Kirkby,,,,lets move on bye,,,ps is any body is interested in having a retired racehors in the future keep us in mind


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Justabob,,,we lack morals and your a bitch,,,there were even,,bye,lol


----------



## martlin (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Martin,,I believe everything deserves a chance ,just because its beyond my capabilitys does bot mean others couldn't achieve great results,,,any way we digress scriptwriter has a great life ahead of him and will probably end up with one of the great ladies who saw him advertised at Kirkby,,,,lets move on bye,,,ps is any body is interested in having a retired racehors in the future keep us in mind
		
Click to expand...

The problem with that is, bin end sales rarely attract people with the skill sets required to retrain a tricky horse. It is more likely to end up (if lucky) at a knackers yard and if unlucky with a bin end dealer, drugged, mis-advertised and forced onto some unsuspecting, novicy, teenager; then passed from home to home, all the time injuring people in the process.
I had one like that on my yard, it had 6 weeks of ''retraining'' after a solid career in racing and been sold from teenager to teenager, ending up with all bones showing and a young girl fresh from a riding school for a rider - it was awful to watch and frankly, the bullet was the best thing that happened to that horse for a very long time, thing is, it happened to it 6 years of misery too late.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Justabob,,,we lack morals and your a bitch,,,there were even,,bye,lol
		
Click to expand...

I think this quote sums you up admirably.


----------



## Caledonia (5 June 2013)

Scriptwriter deserved more than going to a horrible sale like Kirkby Stephen. 

As licensed individuals you should be ashamed of yourselves for sending any horse there.


----------



## BBH (5 June 2013)

Caledonia said:



			Scriptwriter deserved more than going to a horrible sale like Kirkby Stephen. 

As licensed individuals you should be ashamed of yourselves for sending any horse there.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are a disgrace to the racing industry.


----------



## New Beginnings Horse (5 June 2013)

We are so pleased to read that Scriptwriter has a home. We offered him a home with us in Yorkshire and that home is still available if needed. At New Beginnings Horses we provide a safe, supportive environment for ex-racehorses to be rehabilitated & then 'loaned' to long-term loving homes. We commit to be there for every one of our horses for the rest of their life and we are non-profit, every £1 donated goes to help the horses. We are home to Yorkshire's legendary Mister McGoldrick. Please see our website: www.newbeginningshorses.org.uk for more information. Happy retirement Scriptwriter!


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

New Beginnings Horse said:



			We are so pleased to read that Scriptwriter has a home. We offered him a home with us in Yorkshire and that home is still available if needed. At New Beginnings Horses we provide a safe, supportive environment for ex-racehorses to be rehabilitated & then 'loaned' to long-term loving homes. We commit to be there for every one of our horses for the rest of their life and we are non-profit, every £1 donated goes to help the horses. We are home to Yorkshire's legendary Mister McGoldrick. Please see our website: www.newbeginningshorses.org.uk for more information. Happy retirement Scriptwriter!
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe he has a home.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

justabob said:



			I don't believe he has a home.
		
Click to expand...

So you don't think he's going to Darley??


----------



## blossom69 (5 June 2013)

Sorry who or what is Darley? I dont believe he is going there either!! If only he could go to New Beginnings where he is guaranteed a fabulous home. I am amazed and appalled by Mr Slack and his comments.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

amymay said:



			So you don't think he's going to Darley??
		
Click to expand...

No I dont, I think it is just lip service to shut us up.


----------



## BBH (5 June 2013)

I also wondered what Darley is / was ? 

I really hope its somewhere good but I can't help think its a bit too convenient.


----------



## slumdog (5 June 2013)

Surely Ken Slack is a troll, that can't be a professional?! My 8 year old is more eloquent.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

He could'nt even spell it.


----------



## blossom69 (5 June 2013)

slumdog said:



			Surely Ken Slack is a troll, that can't be a professional?! My 8 year old is more eloquent.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.....


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Well Twitter reporting horse off to Darley.

So I've emailed them (Darley).


----------



## Nyrche (5 June 2013)

Simon Crisford has confirmed Scriptwriter is now part of the Darley Thoroughbred Rehoming scheme.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

slumdog said:



			Surely Ken Slack is a troll, that can't be a professional?! My 8 year old is more eloquent.
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid he is not a troll.


----------



## BBH (5 June 2013)

slumdog said:



			Surely Ken Slack is a troll, that can't be a professional?! My 8 year old is more eloquent.
		
Click to expand...

Sits and waits for the 'Dyslexic ' brigade.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Nyrche said:



			Simon Crisford has confirmed Scriptwriter is now part of the Darley Thoroughbred Rehoming scheme.
		
Click to expand...

Yep saw that.  Would be good to get it confirmed from Darley too.


----------



## Fools Motto (5 June 2013)

slumdog said:



			Surely Ken Slack is a troll, that can't be a professional?! My 8 year old is more eloquent.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - agree. 
If anyone can train horses, and do all the paper work involved, then surely they should be able to spell DARLEY. It is, after all, one of the biggest organisations within the horse racing world!


----------



## slumdog (5 June 2013)

BBH said:



			Sits and waits for the 'Dyslexic ' brigade.
		
Click to expand...

It was more the swearing/name calling, not the spelling that I was referring to


----------



## Nyrche (5 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Yep saw that.  Would be good to get it confirmed from Darley too.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Darley will turn round and saying their Racing Manager is lying.


----------



## BBH (5 June 2013)

Such a shame some of his winnings weren't used to secure him a caring home after his retirement from the track.

Can't help thinking a percentage should be put aside for all race horses when they enter training to pay for care / rehoming / rehabilitation from injury etc etc. Would go along way in raising public opinion of this game.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Well Twitter reporting horse off to Darley.

So I've emailed them (Darley).
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant news!! Lets hope our work is done girls!


----------



## Amaranta (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Justabob,,,we lack morals and your a bitch,,,there were even,,bye,lol
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's done wonders for your public persona!

I also do not believe for one minute you put that horse (one who has won you lots and lots of money) in the sale catalogue to generate interest.

I also know the lady who originally tweeted the news, she is a member on here and is by no means silly - quite the opposite in fact!

As for sending dangerous horses to bin end sales. with all the money the good ones have won you, why not just have them put down at home?  Go on, think about it, you could save a human life!


----------



## blossom69 (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Hi ken slack here,,,we've taken the decision to retire scriptwriter whilst still sound,,we entered in sale to advertise ,,we were contacted this morning by two great people looking to retrain him and give him a new life after racing which is our aim with all our retired racehorses,,the horse is going back todarley to be retrained and I've forwarded the ladies details to them,,half the fee Darnley offered for him is going to a racing charity of sheik Mohammad's choice,,if the lady who started this thread and the twitter campaign had only contacted us before starting silly stories all this rubbish could of been avoided,,,we try very hard to find our horses new homes and meny are having a great life showing and competing at other disciplines ,,the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous and can not be recommended ,even then we put a reserve them at a price above x,,you know what I mean,,,good luck ken
		
Click to expand...

The more I read this thread from Slack the more angry I get as he totally contradicts himself. He reckons he tries very hard to re home horses but it must have been way too hard to find a  home for a "sound" successful racehorse, so hard in fact that Kirby Sales was the best he could do!! Garbage Slack utter garbage......disgusting


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Nyrche said:



			I don't think Darley will turn round and saying their Racing Manager is lying.
		
Click to expand...

Well if the horse is going there - no.

Do you have connections?


----------



## TGM (5 June 2013)

Glad to hear he is going to Darley now but why didn't the Slacks send him there in the first place instead of sending him to the sales?


----------



## kit279 (5 June 2013)

I feel reasonably confident that Darley Rehoming do not browse Kirby sales catalogue looking for racehorses to rehome.. But glad there is a good outcome for the horse.


----------



## Puppy (5 June 2013)

Wow, that's some seriously suicidal PR work from Ken Slack...


----------



## ihatework (5 June 2013)

Mr. Slack I do not believe a word you say regarding your intentions behind entering this horse in such a sale.

I'm afraid you have a mouth like a sewer, and a reputation heading rapidly into the gutter.

However I'm glad to hear that social media has triumphed and that this horses future has been secured.

I hope you do the decent thing and do likewise for any other horse within your control.


----------



## Suechoccy (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Hi ken slack here......

the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous and can not be recommended ,even then we put a reserve them at a price above x,,you know what I mean,,,good luck ken
		
Click to expand...

Whether or not you are the real Ken Slack or a troll, horses which are "dangerous and can not be recommended" should deserve the dignity of being shot at home and then their bodies disposed of, rather than being sent through any type of sales, including "rubbish sales" to an unknown future, with or without a reserve above x.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 June 2013)

Well done ladies for taking  the time to secure a home for this deserving race-horse, as a huge racing fan the disposal of race-horses is a big concern of mine.

Mr Slack has done himself no favours at all, whether you agree with anyone or not its bad manners to be so insulting. So if he had been contacted in the beginning without  it appearing all over the internet he would have contacted Darley anyway which the cynic in me finds hard to believe.

Wasnt Darnley the husband of Mary Queen of Scots.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Well done ladies for taking  the time to secure a home for this deserving race-horse, as a huge racing fan the disposal of race-horses is a big concern of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Please remember, it's not us - but others who have secured a home.




			So if he had been contacted in the beginning without  it appearing all over the internet he would have contacted Darley anyway which the cynic in me finds hard to believe.
		
Click to expand...

The irony is the minute the horse was seen in the catalogue people were trying to contact them (the Slack's) but could get no response from their phone.


----------



## Amaranta (5 June 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			Wasnt Darnley the husband of Mary Queen of Scots.

Click to expand...


He was indeed 

Came to a sticky end as I remember


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

I think some people here are not what they seem,,the horse is off to darley in the morning ,I've supplied them with the contact details of the two lovely ladies who contacted me this morning after seeing him advertised at Kirkby ,one all ready has a horse from darley,,,,it was never about money ,but a good home for a nice horse is always our aim


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Please remember, it's not us - but others who have secured a home.



The irony is the minute the horse was seen in the catalogue people were trying to contact them (the Slack's) but could get no response from their phone.
		
Click to expand...

I know, but by making it public and all the behind the scenes work has had the desired affect.


Amaranta yes Darnley was believed to have been blown up but they say he escaped but was murdered in the grounds by Bothwell, I love Scottish history.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			I think some people here are not what they seem,,the horse is off to darley in the morning ,I've supplied them with the contact details of the two lovely ladies who contacted me this morning after seeing him advertised at Kirkby ,one all ready has a horse from darley,,,,it was never about money ,but a good home for a nice horse is always our aim
		
Click to expand...

So are you saying Ken, that you never had any intention of taking him to Kirkby then?


----------



## Jump Racing Rocks (5 June 2013)

Simon Crisford is the racing manager for Godolphin and will have nothing to do with the re-training side. I have friends that work for the boys in blue and for the Darley and there pre-training and breaking yard. So he would not have a clue whats going on there as it is the middle of the flat season he would have bigger and better things to worry about specially with the recent goings on in the yards in Newmarket.
Mr Slack.... Why sent a very well bred horses with not bad form to a dead end sale, why not send to Brightwells, DBS or Ascot. 
I have been in the racing industry for over 20 years and you really have sold yourself really badly. You seem rude, uncouth and a liar.
I hope the Racing Post get hold of this.
I hope Scriptwriter will find a happy home... I am all for Catherine and New Beginnings getting him, they genuinely want a happy life for him and can give to him.


----------



## martlin (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			I think some people here are not what they seem
		
Click to expand...

And what exactly do you mean by that?


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Justabob,Kirkby is our local auction ,and quite a nice place to visit!,it's we're you go to sell riding horses and has also got a high calibre of patrons as well as the bottom end,fortunately we had three offers for the horse this morning ,above our asking price and all first class outfits,the horse is going to darley and a sum is going to charity,hopefully one of the other ladies will end up with the horse after darley have retrained him,,,the journalist who started this story has made no attempt to contact us,if she had there would be no story!!,,,we've found many new homes for our retired horses and our local paper often runs story's on them,,I totally understand and share many of your concerns regarding retired racehorse ,but we do try our best ,


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Jump racing rocks,darley have a re training yard and have retrained 150horses in the past for a life after racing


----------



## Jump Racing Rocks (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Jump racing rocks,darley have a re training yard and have retrained 150horses in the past for a life after racing
		
Click to expand...

I know..... I live and work in Newmarket! And I have ex racers myself.


----------



## Cuffey (5 June 2013)

As a local Ken Slack you would know that the Friday Kirkby Stephen sale before Appleby weekend is the last place you should send an ex-racehorse

The place will heave with travellers looking for a cheap horse (probably black and white) to swim in the river and trade up at the Fair 

So sorry if I dont believe that you were actually looking for a good home for this horse.


----------



## neelie OAP (5 June 2013)

Jump Racing Rocks said:



			I know..... I live and work in Newmarket! And I have ex racers myself.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree these horses have surely won enough in their time to have a well earned happy retirement, I have one, she is the most beautiful kind creature and will never ever be for sale again, these horses have earned a decent retirement not sent to sales, and out of sight out of mind, I just hope this poor horse finds a forever home.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Coffey the two ladies who saw him entered in the sale ,are top class ,


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Justabob,would you like to speak to me,send me a message and I will return with my mobile number


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Amy may,the two ladies who rang this morning saw the horse advertised in the sale,one of the ladies already has a horse from darley,these are exactly the sorts of homes we try and secure,,both ladies made offers on the horse above or matching what we are receiving from darley,,,but once darley phoned I felt they must have first refusal,,,do you truly believe all horses sold at Doncaster or ascot or were ever end up in a happy place??we have been able to pick who our horses go too,or at the very least give them a chance,


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Justabob,would you like to speak to me,send me a message and I will return with my mobile number
		
Click to expand...

I have PMd you.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

No sent ,I think,,,please call


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2013)

Why are Darley BUYING a horse to reschool and rehome when they have more than enough yokes being kicked out of their racing opperation each year? Sorry for my skepticism.


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

No, of course those sold through Ascot or Doncaster don't all end up in 'happy places'. But at least there's more of a chance for them than going through Kirby - especially the week before Abppleby.

I couldn't be happier that Scriptwriter is off to Darley, and I wish him the happiest of retirements. 

It's just a shame it took a rather brief social media 'campaign' for that to happen.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Amy,he was going to a good home without all this fuss,


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Ah, well that's good news. Darley were obviously on board before entering him in the sale then.....


----------



## meandmyself (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Amy,he was going to a good home without all this fuss,
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I'm missing something here... why enter him in the sale if he already had a good home lined up?


----------



## Alec Swan (5 June 2013)

HHOers,  give the man a little room.  I'm not defending him,  in anyway,  and when reading the opening post,  as everyone else,  I honestly thought that a good servant deserved a better end than what appeared to be abandonment.  

When we hear of such sad tales as this,  climbing up on high horses,  and lecturing the owners isn't the way for progress to be made.  To Ken's credit he's bothered to open up a place on here,  and however clumsy he may have been he's offered explanations.  

The bottom line is that no matter how sad this tale is,  Scriptwriter is Ken's property and it's for him to decide the horse's end.  Suggestions and offers of help would make for a more acceptable resolve,  than criticism from behind a screen.

Ken,  whilst credit is due to you for facing up to the music(!),  had you accepted the offers made,  then this could have been resolved without rancour.  The disposal of spent racehorses will always be with us,  and I understand that not every racehorse can spend it's retirement skipping about in a field of daisies,  but when a horse such as yours,  has been such a good and loyal servant,  my view,  along with those of other's,  is that he deserves better treatment.

I suspect that it's fairly common for owners to want to re-home horses which retire from the track,  and I would think that there are a very high percentage which don't take to retirement,  or being hacked out,  or ending up as pets.

Ken,  I wish you well,  and hope that you will give clear thought to your future disposal plans.

Alec.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 June 2013)

I sincerely wish the horse well and I hope this will be the end of a very unpleasant situation. 

Lets hope many other racehorse owners see the support these wonderful creatures get and think twice about disposing of them without offering them a second chance.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

I have just spent a good 40 minutes talking to Ken Slack, to say I was horrified that they entered this horse in such a sale is an understatement.......... having said that, he comes across as an OK reasonable person. I think that their rational was to get him advertised broadly across the country through the Harrington and Hetherington site, a brave move I think considering our responses. Scripwriter is going to Darly and hopefully will be rehomed with one of the people that showed an interest in him today. I also heard that he was a bit of a handful, he was racing fit and full of grain, so hopefully when let down he will settle. I suppose he is a TB, but my jury is out on that one.

All that matters is that this lovely horse will never see Kirkby Stephen auction mart and will return to where he came from. I truly believe he will to.

Thank you Ken, you are not a bad bloke after all.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

I have spoken to justabob and I'm sure she will post her thoughts later,a lady journalist seems to have started story's off on a number of forums including bet fair and twitter with out contacting us to get our side of the story,what her agenda is I do not know,,I have tried to be as honest as possible here with you guys and I have taken your views on board,to enter for the Kirkby sale was probably a mistake but as a result we've had numerous offers for the horse,he is going to darley but either of the two other interested parties would of been equally as good,I'm sure once you've heard from justabob you will realise we take our responsibilitys to our retired horses very seriously,,,good luck to all


----------



## Amymay (5 June 2013)

Thanks both. A good concluding post (s) from Ken and justabob.


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Justabob,,thank you!!your offer of marriage was most welcome,but unfortunately that position is taken (at the moment)..it was nice to talk to a like minded person ,just a shame that some like to shoot first and ask questions later,,once again thanks for the call and good luck,,and watch out for cattle grids !!


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Can the person who has been reporting this debate to betfair forum,please post all the later posts ,


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Justabob,,thank you!!your offer of marriage was most welcome,but unfortunately that position is taken (at the moment)..it was nice to talk to a like minded person ,just a shame that some like to shoot first and ask questions later,,once again thanks for the call and good luck,,and watch out for cattle grids !!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Ken, so very glad this has been sorted and has had a lovely ending. Oh, those bloody cattle grids!!


----------



## Jump Racing Rocks (5 June 2013)

The lady on Twitter was just very concerned for his welfare and wanted to give him a happy home for life.... nothing sinister in that. In the end of the day it is all what we want for racehorses at the end of there racing careers


----------



## Ken slack (5 June 2013)

Jump racing rocks,,there ia supposedly a lady journalist involved somewhere ,and I'm rather concerned that posts here have been reported on betfair,and posters there are obviously posting here??,,,,I think someone has been tying to create a story,without getting all the facts,,,,but the ending is happy so perhaps it's time to move on


----------



## Amaranta (5 June 2013)

I do love a happy ending 

Group hug?


----------



## Carefreegirl (5 June 2013)

Amaranta said:



			I do love a happy ending 

Group hug?
		
Click to expand...



And we all lived happily ever after.


----------



## Luci07 (5 June 2013)

Nice ending!

I have friends who have owned a small part of a horse in a syndicate. Each time a horse has been retired from the syndicate a real effort has been made to rehome the horse properly. Which is why one of my friends now owns "her" racehorse who is currently settling into life as a whatever he turns out to be. It's not always gloom and doom...


----------



## hayinamanger (5 June 2013)

Great conclusion!


----------



## dixiefee (5 June 2013)

Happy New life Scriptwriter. 
The end (except it's a new start for the fella  )


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 June 2013)

dixiefee said:



			Happy New life Scriptwriter. 
The end (except it's a new start for the fella  )
		
Click to expand...

This


Well done all and well done Ken Slack, we are all mostly racing fans and all horse lovers and If I had one wish for all of this, is to wish every retired race-horse  to find a happy home or has a dignified end.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Dobiegirl said:



			This


Well done all and well done Ken Slack, we are all mostly racing fans and all horse lovers and If I had one wish for all of this, is to wish every retired race-horse  to find a happy home or has a dignified end.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, well done Ken.


----------



## Echo Bravo (5 June 2013)

So Justabob sold out, why put a good horse in at a so called bin end sale, I've seen what travellers do to good horses I know I own 2. All the owner had to do was contact heros or such like and they would have taken him on and found a good home for him, like they do most ex racers, those they deem dangerous I think, but couldn't swear too they would recommend pts. This owner? just wanted rid of and the cash.


----------



## justabob (5 June 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			So Justabob sold out, why put a good horse in at a so called bin end sale, I've seen what travellers do to good horses I know I own 2. All the owner had to do was contact heros or such like and they would have taken him on and found a good home for him, like they do most ex racers, those they deem dangerous I think, but couldn't swear too they would recommend pts. This owner? just wanted rid of and the cash.
		
Click to expand...

Breath EB.......... I have not sold out at all, I just am aware of the facts.


----------



## madmav (5 June 2013)

I am emotionally spent. That was far better than a rubbish drama on telly. And a happy ending for Scriptwriter (even the name fits). Yay!
Wishing a happy ending for all the other racers.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 June 2013)

Echo Bravo said:



			So Justabob sold out, ........
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes that's the better route.  Your other points were well made,  but there's been a sense of achievement,  despite a stony path!!  It isn't about winning,  or losing,  but about resolve. 

Alec.


----------



## brighteyes (6 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			The disposal of spent racehorses will always be with us,  and I understand that not every racehorse can spend its retirement skipping about in a field of daisies,  but when a horse such as yours,  has been such a good and loyal servant,  my view,  along with those of others,  is that he deserves better treatment.
		
Click to expand...

It is about time this was made compulsory and every racer bred (whether successful and especially if not) either PTS or rehomed and tracked. The industry can't be allowed to continue to breed, try, use and scrap horses in this completely disgusting and irresponsible manner.

I know where there are two horses, locally bred and trained who have ended up in tiny, dark stables with no life at all because the trainer has refused to follow up the rehome.


----------



## BBH (6 June 2013)

It sounds like a good ending for this horse but what about all the other poor discarded horses this industry produces, the whole thing needs an overhaul.

This horse has been championed because he has notable winnings,  if he hadn't made money I doubt anyone would have heard of his end.

I really think Racing can afford to do something constructive with the animals they use once their track life has ended. Most owners have to be hugely wealthy so they should ensure a fitting future for all the animals they breed and train. Charities are overflowing with rescue cases and I do believe those with money should do more to fund their own animals.


----------



## Amymay (6 June 2013)

BBH said:



			It sounds like a good ending for this horse but what about all the other poor discarded horses this industry produces, the whole thing needs an overhaul.

This horse has been championed because he has notable winnings,  if he hadn't made money I doubt anyone would have heard of his end.

I really think Racing can afford to do something constructive with the animals they use once their track life has ended. Most owners have to be hugely wealthy so they should ensure a fitting future for all the animals they breed and train. Charities are overflowing with rescue cases and I do believe those with money should do more to fund their own animals.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with everything you've said.


----------



## neelie OAP (6 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			HHOers,  give the man a little room.  I'm not defending him,  in anyway,  and when reading the opening post,  as everyone else,  I honestly thought that a good servant deserved a better end than what appeared to be abandonment.  

When we hear of such sad tales as this,  climbing up on high horses,  and lecturing the owners isn't the way for progress to be made.  To Ken's credit he's bothered to open up a place on here,  and however clumsy he may have been he's offered explanations.  

The bottom line is that no matter how sad this tale is,  Scriptwriter is Ken's property and it's for him to decide the horse's end.  Suggestions and offers of help would make for a more acceptable resolve,  than criticism from behind a screen.

Ken,  whilst credit is due to you for facing up to the music(!),  had you accepted the offers made,  then this could have been resolved without rancour.  The disposal of spent racehorses will always be with us,  and I understand that not every racehorse can spend it's retirement skipping about in a field of daisies,  but when a horse such as yours,  has been such a good and loyal servant,  my view,  along with those of other's,  is that he deserves better treatment.

I suspect that it's fairly common for owners to want to re-home horses which retire from the track,  and I would think that there are a very high percentage which don't take to retirement,  or being hacked out,  or ending up as pets.

Ken,  I wish you well,  and hope that you will give clear thought to your future disposal plans.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, I totally agree with what you say, but wouldn't it have been better all round if the person who started all this had the 'balls' to go and make contact with the horse's owner themselves, and at least got the correct story from the owner instead of peoples names getting 'blackened' through site likes these, maybe a lesson to be learnt here don't you think !


----------



## Amymay (6 June 2013)

neelie OAP said:



			Well said, I totally agree with what you say, but wouldn't it have been better all round if the person who started all this had the 'balls' to go and make contact with the horse's owner themselves, and at least got the correct story from the owner instead of peoples names getting 'blackened' through site likes these, maybe a lesson to be learnt here don't you think !
		
Click to expand...

But the story wasn't incorrect.  The horse was entered for Kirby sales ring.


----------



## Caledonia (6 June 2013)

neelie OAP said:



			Well said, I totally agree with what you say, but wouldn't it have been better all round if the person who started all this had the 'balls' to go and make contact with the horse's owner themselves, and at least got the correct story from the owner instead of peoples names getting 'blackened' through site likes these, maybe a lesson to be learnt here don't you think !
		
Click to expand...

What correct story - they dump a horse that has won for them in a last ditch sale to get rid? Who is blackening their name? Their actions are what's brought the comments about, nothing else. 

All that was done was report how dreadful it was the horse was going through that particular sale. Of course the owners would have liked it hushed up and the horse bought quietly. It's not like it's a one off.

Hopefully because of the publicity other licensed personnel will take note and not follow the same route.


----------



## Racergirl (6 June 2013)

I was chatting to a friend of mine who runs a racehosre rescue charity last night - she said that her contact up north said there were three other TBs in the sale as well - nobody seems to have mentioned these at all - anyone know what happened to them? 


The industry doesnt do enough by a long chalk to support the rescues - there are far more than the "big four" out there who are registered charities and do as much work if not more because they dont get the high profile horses who need help... its about time that on top of the owners contributions that get taken automatically by weatherbys the bookmakers and the started to contribute to helping the future care of the stars (and non-stars!) in one of the indstries they make so much money from.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (6 June 2013)

Ken slack said:



			Hi ken slack here,,,we've taken the decision to retire scriptwriter whilst still sound,,we entered in sale to advertise ,,we were contacted this morning by two great people looking to retrain him and give him a new life after racing which is our aim with all our retired racehorses,,the horse is going back todarley to be retrained and I've forwarded the ladies details to them,,half the fee Darnley offered for him is going to a racing charity of sheik Mohammad's choice,,if the lady who started this thread and the twitter campaign had only contacted us before starting silly stories all this rubbish could of been avoided,,,we try very hard to find our horses new homes and meny are having a great life showing and competing at other disciplines ,,
 and can not be recommended ,even then we put a reserve them at a price above x,,you know what I mean,,,good luck ken
		
Click to expand...

OK, first thing, coherent sentences please.

Secondly, 




*the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous*

Click to expand...

You are kidding me, right?
If they are dangerous, then have them shot!!
My god.....I am actually speechless.


----------



## Amymay (6 June 2013)

Racergirl said:



			I was chatting to a friend of mine who runs a racehosre rescue charity last night - she said that her contact up north said there were three other TBs in the sale as well - nobody seems to have mentioned these at all - anyone know what happened to them?
		
Click to expand...

Can only see one other TB entered, from a hunting home.


----------



## Nicnac (6 June 2013)

All's well that ends well.  

Is there any way that Fatty, sorry admin, could end this thread?  It would be great if it could stay on but not be added to (as the latecomers will, most probably, 'go off on one' without bothering to read it all).

Good idea or should I just return under my rock? ;


----------



## hayinamanger (6 June 2013)

^^^

I agree with this, enough already.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 June 2013)

My last word, honest, I think its a bit rich to come on here when its all over and give advice as to what should have been done. I happen to think given the circumstances the posters on here did an amazing job to help highlight this horses plight. Hindsight is something we would all love to have but we havnt got it, so shut up you dissenters and just be very grateful Scriptwriter got the happy ending.

Maybe we could bounce some ideas around as to what can be done to help ex race-horses, maybe someone like Sheik Mohammed trying to restore his reputation after the steroid scandal could be contacted. I know he rehomes his own but he may be willing to set something up so no ex race-horse finds himself in dire straits.


----------



## Cuffey (6 June 2013)

amymay said:



			Can only see one other TB entered, from a hunting home.
		
Click to expand...

That particular horse will very likely be shown under saddle, plaited up, hooves oiled and most definitely wont be sold unless it makes its reserve plus a bit.
That dealer much prefers to sell from home where horses can be tried properly
He has his reasons for being at the various sales--probably to show he hasnt retired yet!!

I think the mention of 3 others, from previous sales, are to illustrate that our seller does use Kirkby Stephen to sell his unwanted TBs

He has admitted to doing this:

Quote:
''the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous''

So that's alright then????


----------



## Caledonia (6 June 2013)

Cuffey said:



			That particular horse will very likely be shown under saddle, plaited up, hooves oiled and most definitely wont be sold unless it makes its reserve plus a bit.
That dealer much prefers to sell from home where horses can be tried properly
He has his reasons for being at the various sales--probably to show he hasnt retired yet!!

I think the mention of 3 others, from previous sales, are to illustrate that our seller does use Kirkby Stephen to sell his unwanted TBs

He has admitted to doing this:

Quote:
''the only horses we sell at rubbish sales are the one we feel are dangerous''

So that's alright then????
		
Click to expand...

Quite.


----------



## Ken slack (6 June 2013)

Guys,scriptwriter is on his way to darley,I spoke to cathoryn fry this morning ,shame ia wasn't yesterday,,I think she now realises our record of rehomeing our retired horses is second to none,,,we do try our best to give all our horses a good retirement and my conscience dictates I try,,,I've taken meny of your comments on board ,but please appreciated were the good guys!!,,,keep up the good work as meny of your aims I actually share


----------



## Amymay (6 June 2013)

Thanks for the update Ken.


----------



## justabob (6 June 2013)

Thanks for that Ken.


----------



## brighteyes (6 June 2013)

Oh so KS is the good guy all of a sudden? I thought Exmoor Ponies were the official mealy-mouthed members of equine society!  Contradiction upon contradiction and about turns. We have a new breed - the Mealy Mouthed Carousel Horse.

I sincerely hope 'the journalist' gets her facts straighter than this particuiar creature.

I wish Scriptwriter a long and successful new career. Very aptly named horse indeed.


----------



## martlin (6 June 2013)

brighteyes said:



			Oh so KS is the good guy all of a sudden? I thought Exmoor Ponies were the official mealy-mouthed members of equine society!  Contradiction upon contradiction and about turns. We have a new breed - the Mealy Mouthed Carousel Horse.

I sincerely hope 'the journalist' gets her facts straighter than this particuiar creature.

I wish Scriptwriter a long and successful new career. Very aptly named horse indeed.
		
Click to expand...

  
HHO is full of contradictions, like at the same time very short and long memory.


----------

